# Uncharted: Tom Holland bedauert Darstellung von Nathan Drake



## Darkmoon76 (28. Februar 2021)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Uncharted: Tom Holland bedauert Darstellung von Nathan Drake* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Uncharted: Tom Holland bedauert Darstellung von Nathan Drake*


----------



## AzRa-eL (28. Februar 2021)

Ich mag den Jungen zwar sehr, aber als cooler, sprücheklopfender Nathan, kann ich ihn mir wirklich schwer vorstellen. Bitte dann Tom Hardy im nächsten Teil als einen älteren und erfahrenen Nathan


----------



## haep2 (28. Februar 2021)

Keine guten Vorzeichen, wenn der Hauptdarsteller schon vor Ausstrahlung zugibt, dass seine Persönlichkeit nicht zur Rolle gepasst hat und er so etwas nie wieder spielen wird...


----------



## RedDragon20 (28. Februar 2021)

haep2 schrieb:


> Keine guten Vorzeichen, wenn der Hauptdarsteller schon vor Ausstrahlung zugibt, dass seine Persönlichkeit nicht zur Rolle gepasst hat und er so etwas nie wieder spielen wird...


Er hat doch gar nicht gesagt, dass seine Persönlichkeit nicht zur Rolle passt. Sondern, dass er hier und dort die falschen Prioritäten bei seiner Darstellung gesetzt hat. Die Art und Weise hat er reflektiert und kritisiert, nicht aber, dass seine Persönlichkeit da nicht rein passt.



Ja---sin schrieb:


> Ich mag den Jungen zwar sehr, aber als cooler, sprücheklopfender Nathan, kann ich ihn mir wirklich schwer vorstellen. Bitte dann Tom Hardy im nächsten Teil als einen älteren und erfahrenen Nathan


Als jungen Nathan Drake kann ich mir eigentlich ganz gut vorstellen. Und wer weiß, vielleicht sieht sein praller Bizeps ja auch in Ordnung aus.


----------



## Phone (28. Februar 2021)

Warum hat er es dann gemacht?
Wenn ich von etwas nicht überzeugt bin dann sollte man intervenieren...Oder eben gehen..an Geld wird es wohl bei ihm nicht liegen oder bekommt er den Hals nicht voll?
Denkt er er wäre die beste Option? ne er passt so oder so nicht aber  da hört
Der Alfred Darsteller Jeremy Irons hat auch gesagt das er seine Rolle schlecht fand und trotzdem hat er es gemacht UND dann noch mal angenommen...sowas ist Heucheln auf hohem Niveau und kann ich nicht ernst nehmen auch wenn er im kern Recht haben mag.


----------



## DoctorWu-1701 (1. März 2021)

Phone schrieb:


> Warum hat er es dann gemacht?
> Wenn ich von etwas nicht überzeugt bin dann sollte man intervenieren...Oder eben gehen..an Geld wird es wohl bei ihm nicht liegen oder bekommt er den Hals nicht voll?
> Denkt er er wäre die beste Option? ne er passt so oder so nicht aber  da hört
> Der Alfred Darsteller Jeremy Irons hat auch gesagt das er seine Rolle schlecht fand und trotzdem hat er es gemacht UND dann noch mal angenommen...sowas ist Heucheln auf hohem Niveau und kann ich nicht ernst nehmen auch wenn er im kern Recht haben mag.



Das Lesen der News hätte Deinen dummen Kommentar erspart, sorry. 
Aber was erwartet man schon von jemanden, der behauptet der Darsteller passt nicht, und dass ohne den Film gesehen zu haben....oder das Spiel gespielt zu haben, denn das zeigt sehr gut das Holland eine perfekte Wahl ist, für den gewählten Lebensabschnitt.


----------



## Phone (1. März 2021)

DoctorWu-1701 schrieb:


> Das Lesen der News hätte Deinen dummen Kommentar erspart, sorry.
> Aber was erwartet man schon von jemanden, der behauptet der Darsteller passt nicht, und dass ohne den Film gesehen zu haben....oder das Spiel gespielt zu haben, denn das zeigt sehr gut das Holland eine perfekte Wahl ist, für den gewählten Lebensabschnitt.


Der einzige der dumm ist bist du  und das wird auch bis ans Ende deiner Zeit so bleiben ich muss dich enttäuschen.
Ich habe übrigens JEDEN Uncharted Titel hier und gespielt.
Weiterhin sollte dir aufgefallen das der Satz komplett kaputt ist,  der sollte ganz anders sein.

Naja wie auch immer, nen jungen Sprücheklopfer mit mehr Tiefgang wäre einfach zu finden und wenn er selber von seiner Leistung nicht überzeugt war, sollte er sein Maul aufmachen und das direkt sagen und nicht im nachhinein darüber schwadronieren was nicht so gut war...das bringt uns nämlich NIX wenn wir nen obercoolen NICHT passenden Schauspieler sehen im fertigen Film der so sein wollte wie ein anderer Schauspieler.


----------



## Scorpionx01 (1. März 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Ich mag den Jungen zwar sehr, aber als cooler, sprücheklopfender Nathan, kann ich ihn mir wirklich schwer vorstellen. Bitte dann Tom Hardy im nächsten Teil als einen älteren und erfahrenen Nathan


Tom Hardy? Echt jetzt... sorry, als Sprüche klopfender Haudegen völlig ungeeignet.
Ich glaube aber auch, dass der Film in die Binsen geht. Aus dem Drehbuch hätte man lieber ein neues Uncharted-Spiel stricken sollen.


----------



## EddWald (1. März 2021)

Tom Hardy ist ohne Frage einer meiner Liebsten aus der heutigen Zeit, aber allein sein etwas eigenartiger Gang würde nicht zu einem dieser Steincoolen Aktionhelden passen xD


haep2 schrieb:


> Keine guten Vorzeichen, wenn der Hauptdarsteller schon vor Ausstrahlung zugibt, dass seine Persönlichkeit nicht zur Rolle gepasst hat und er so etwas nie wieder spielen wird...


Das hab ich auch als  erstes gedacht. Nicht sehr schlau mMn schon vor oder während eines Releases seine eigene Rolle in Frage zu stellen^^. Wenn man es weiß, wie wir jetzt, wird einem der Gedanke bestimmt den ganzen FIlm lang im Hinterkopf bleiben und einem doch sehr kompromittieren  beim seiner Beurteilung. Zum Glück werd ich weder den Film noch die Spiele konsumieren, da ich keine Konsole besitze


----------



## derboehsevincent (2. März 2021)

Tom Hardy ist der Inbegriff von Talentlosigkeit was das Schaupspielen angeht. Er war grauenhaft...nein falsches Wort...blass, belanglos, steif...in Venom, Bane kann ich bis heute nicht ernst nehmen. Vielleicht liegt es auch an den Filmen. Wenn ich nur an Unsinn wie Mad Max Fury Road denke. Ein praktisches Beispiel wie man ein Franchise nimmt und ungebremst gegen die Wand fährt. Nur Javier Bardem kann Tom in diesem Feld noch Konkurenz machen.


----------



## EddWald (2. März 2021)

Dann vergisst du, das man neben einem guten Handwerk auch eine Seele  verkörpern sollte, um Atmosphäre zu erzeugen. Aber dein Nick sagt ja diesbezüglich alles aus. Dieser Blick fehlt dir offensichtlich. 
Der Mann hat mMn auf der Leinwand eine Präsenz menschlicher Natur, wie heutzutage bei diesen Pseudo sexy, ich-bin-hart Typen auf der Leinwand kaum noch zu sehen ist.  Ich fand den in Venom 1 genial. Einer DER Gründe warum ich mir diesen abgenudelten Superhelden Mist überhaupt nochmal an tun würde. In Der Rückkehrer hat der durch seine Interpretation seiner Rolle des Fitzgerald eine Atmosphäre erzeugt, wie es kaum ein anderen geschafft hätte. Dagegen sah Di Caprio aus wie ein Laienschauspieler. ich geh sogar soweit zu sagen, der Mann hat den FIlm um einiges aufgewertet.
Aber in einem sind wir uns einig, Mad Mad Fury Road ist der letze Müll, poliert mit einem genialen Sound und 3D Optik.


----------



## Strauchritter (2. März 2021)

Davon abgesehen, dass Nathan Drake nur von Nathan Fillion verkörpert werden sollte, tummeln sich hier ja ganz krasse Filmkritiker und Zeitgenossen... 
Venom gut? 
Di Caprio ein Laienndarsteller? 
Fury Road letzter Müll? 
Da hat der ein oder andere wohl wieder Lack gesoffen


----------



## EddWald (2. März 2021)

Strauchritter schrieb:


> Fury Road letzter Müll?


Also den Lack hätte ich für diesen bescheuerten, oberflächlichen Müll gebraucht, der den Namen der alten Filmreihe allein wegen dem Hauptdarsteller Gibson alles ander als verdient hat, aber dann hätt ich die gute 3D Optik verpasst 

Den Lack schenk ich dir ein für Fury Road Teil 2 xD

Das mit dem Laiendarsteller nehm ich zurück, da ich eigentlich den di Caprio schon seit Anbeginn seiner Karrierne seit Gibert Grape verfolge und schätze. Der hat meinen ganzen Respekt. Das mit der Aufwertung durch Tom Hardy bleibt aber für mich bestehen. Vielleicht hilfts  mich zu verstehen, wenn ich sage das ich Baujahr 70 bin und 30 Jahre im guten alten 20. JHD verbracht hab, als Filme noch kein CGI kannten, die heut jeden 2ten FIlm die Seele rauben. Zumindest solcher über die wir hier reden.


----------



## Shotay3 (2. März 2021)

Phone schrieb:


> Warum hat er es dann gemacht?
> Wenn ich von etwas nicht überzeugt bin dann sollte man intervenieren...Oder eben gehen..an Geld wird es wohl bei ihm nicht liegen oder bekommt er den Hals nicht voll?
> Denkt er er wäre die beste Option? ne er passt so oder so nicht aber  da hört
> Der Alfred Darsteller Jeremy Irons hat auch gesagt das er seine Rolle schlecht fand und trotzdem hat er es gemacht UND dann noch mal angenommen...sowas ist Heucheln auf hohem Niveau und kann ich nicht ernst nehmen auch wenn er im kern Recht haben mag.


Ein Schauspieler kann nach Drehbeginn nicht einfach kündigen.... wer weiß wann ihm das aufgefallen ist? Dem Text nach wohl während der Dreharbeiten, ergo, zu spät. Ohne hin, hatte er das Casting gewonnen, danach bleibt nur wenig Zeit den Job zu oder abzusagen. Man mag es kaum meinen aber auch die größten Hollywood Stars sind im Kern Menschen, die kochen mit dem selben Wasser, die nutzen das selbe Klopapier und ab und zu sind sie sich unsicher, nervös etc... Die Verantwortung die Schauspieler tatsächlich bei jedem Drehtag tragen ist nicht zu verachten. Die Drehtage kosten täglich tausende bis hunderttausende von Dollar, da darf der Schauspieler nicht mal eben schlecht drauf sein, mal eben nicht so gut performen.

Die meisten lesen hier zu viel raus, wobei ich denen recht gebe, die sagen, es ist unvorteilhaft vor dem Release solche Aussagen zu treffen. Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, das kurz nach dem Interview ein ziemlich böser Anruf vom Publisher beim Herrn Holland ankam. Jedenfalls hemmt diese Aussage und beeinflusst beim ersten Anschauen, da auch mir diese Aussage im Kopf schwirren wird. Was er jedoch getan hat, war rein menschlich, zu äußern das er nervös sei, ob seine Performance nachher gut ist, und woran das gelegen hat.

Ebenso ist es keine Heuchelei von sich zu sagen, man sei nicht der beste für die Rolle und spielt danach die Rolle in einem Folgetitel erneut. Teils bleibt Ihnen vertraglich nichts anderes übrig. Ich würde dir ja raten mal in die Verträge professioneller Schauspieler zu schauen, da findest du solche Vertragsfloskeln schwarz auf weiß (bekommst du nur leider nicht zu Gesicht). Glaube nicht auch nur einer der "Superhelden" von Marvel hätte nicht in seinem Vertrag stehen, dass sie tendenziell gebunden sind, mehrere Produktionen zu durchlaufen. Natürlich haben die das, aussortiert wird nur bei größerer Enttäuschung/Skandalen etc.

Einen Rollenwechsel nach Drehbeginn gab und gibt es nur in den seltensten Fällen, meist wäre nämlich schon der Schaden in den Millionen nach Anlauf der ersten Drehtage. Nur wenige Schauspieler haben das hinbekommen und meistens eher durch Unfälle und Fehlverhalten im hohen Maße.... Keine Produktion der Welt würde seinen Schauspieler gehen lassen, "weil er ein bischen an seiner Performance zweifelt...". Natürlich wurde der Junge aufgebaut, verbessert und motiviert, anstatt zu sagen "Heyy, die ganze Arbeit bisher für die Katz.... ab in den Müll damit, castet mal n neuen!" Wenn er es überhaupt mal vorher kommuniziert hatte...

Also ganz ruhig mit den jungen Pferden, bevor du andere Menschen verurteilst für ihr Verhalten. Da steckt ein bischen mehr hinter.


----------



## MichaelG (9. Juni 2021)

Ich will ja mal nichts sagen. Aber ich dachte, daß man sich als Schauspieler vor einer Zusage das Drehbuch näher anschaut (kann mich da aber auch täuschen). Und da müßten eigentlich auch bei entsprechenden Szenen (so denke ich zumindestens) gewisse Regieanweisungen/Regisseurvorstellungen drin stehen, was der Regisseur so vom Darsteller in dem Moment erwartet (Gemütszustand, Blick, Haltung/Pose, Reaktion was auch immer). Da müßte es eigentlich schon einem vorab auffallen wenn es wirklich auffallende Darstellungen sein sollten. Aber wie gesagt ich bin hier kein Profi sondern äußere nur mal laut meine Mutmaßungen.

Alternativ kann man sich selbst natürlich durch gewisse Äußerungen im Nachgang so auch absichtlich in den Fokus rücken. Wer weiß....


----------



## RedDragon20 (9. Juni 2021)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ich will ja mal nichts sagen. Aber ich dachte, daß man sich als Schauspieler vor einer Zusage das Drehbuch näher anschaut (kann mich da aber auch täuschen). Und da müßten eigentlich auch bei entsprechenden Szenen (so denke ich zumindestens) gewisse Regieanweisungen/Regisseurvorstellungen drin stehen, was der Regisseur so vom Darsteller in dem Moment erwartet (Gemütszustand, Blick, Haltung/Pose, Reaktion was auch immer). Da müßte es eigentlich schon einem vorab auffallen wenn es wirklich auffallende Darstellungen sein sollten. Aber wie gesagt ich bin hier kein Profi sondern äußere nur mal laut meine Mutmaßungen.
> 
> Alternativ kann man sich selbst natürlich durch gewisse Äußerungen im Nachgang so auch absichtlich in den Fokus rücken. Wer weiß....


Als Schauspieler hat man aber auch die Freiheit, zu improvisieren und seinen eigenen Stil einzubringen. So weit, wie es das Drehbuch zulässt.


----------



## MichaelG (26. Juni 2021)

In gewisser Weise schon. Wenn aber ein Regisseur gewisse Posen oder Einstellungen haben möchte (so denn wirklich der Fall) hat man dann wenig Interpretationsspielraum in dem Moment.


----------

